# How do I work offline on the app?



## Mr. Ambient.Lightroom (Apr 28, 2015)

I downloaded the free trial of LR CC and created a collection to work on when away from home. Problem is I can't seem to access the photos when I'm not connected to WiFi. I don't know how to enable "offline mode" on the app or how to download my pictures to my iPad. 

Any help would be appreciated as I"m at the end of my rope here trying to figure it out. Google yielded nothing.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome back!

The catalog Collection must first sync to the web and you can right click on the collection to choose "View on Web" to be sure that all of the images have arrived. On the iPad open the LRMobile App and find the Collection.  In the lower right of the image that represents the Collection there is a Download icon (looks like a square U with an arrow)  Click on that and you will be told how much iPad storage that you have and how much is required. And then a Download button.  Clicking the Download button will download the Smart Previews that are stored on the web.  Any iPad changes that you make will be sync'd back to the cloud when you next have a WiFi connection and run the app.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 28, 2015)

Cletus gave a good description of how to work with your iPad. To be able to work offline with your Mac, you'll need to create Smart Previews. They act as proxies for your master files when the masters are offline, and you'll be able to do your edits now, and they'll be automatically applied to your masters when those master images are available.


----------



## Mr. Ambient.Lightroom (Apr 28, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> In the lower right of the image that represents the Collection there is a Download icon (looks like a square U with an arrow)  Click on that and you will be told how much iPad storage that you have and how much is required. And then a Download button.  Clicking the Download button will download the Smart Previews that are stored on the web.  Any iPad changes that you make will be sync'd back to the cloud when you next have a WiFi connection and run the app.



Thanks for the welcome back! Yeah, after I made this post and headed to bed, I keep messing around in the app and finally saw the three dots on the lower right of the cover image where the "enable offline" options is. I must be going blind. 

That said, I still very much appreciate the help. Thank you!


----------

